#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  A Handbook of Management Techniques

## ameer

*A Handbook of Management Techniques* 


A Handbook of Management Techniques
A Comprehensive Guide to Achieving Managerial Excellence and Improved Decision Making
By Michael Armstrong
* Publisher: Kogan Page
* Number Of Pages: 640
* Publication Date: 2006-09-01
* ISBN / ASIN: 0749447664
* EAN: 9780749447663 


Buy New $44.40
Guide to modern techniques in all fields of management; ideal companion for professional managers, as well as an essential reference book for business and management students. Includes over 100 systematic and analytical methods used to assist in decision-making and to improve efficiency and effectiveness
RAR'd PDF, 1754 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: A Handbook of Management Techniques

----------


## pbji

Dear Ameer,

Thank you very much

----------


## salam

Thank You

----------


## gerry_intam

Thank You

----------


## dariush

thank you

----------


## Dwi Susanto

thank you

----------


## greengeek

thank you very much

----------


## gabovm

Thank you very much.

----------


## f81aa

ameer, thank you

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot

----------


## chemnguyents

that's great!

----------


## davidwai

o.O?

"Error
Due to a violation of our terms of use, the file has been removed from the server."

----------


## SA_FETY

Pls upload it once again

See More: A Handbook of Management Techniques

----------


## inconel

Hi,

The file is not available.Please upload again

Regards

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

Mr Ameer,
                Kindly upload to the link again
Thanks in advance.
S Rajamanickam

----------


## pinoy

could you please upload it again in ifile instead... Thanks

----------

